# WinCC flex Runtime auf Win XP embedded



## Sarek (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine WinCC flex Runtime auf Win XP embedded laufen zu lassen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo Sarek,
das geht, nichts anderes macht ja Siemens mit dem Panel PC's....

gruß helmut


----------



## Sarek (11 Februar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Sarek,
> das geht, nichts anderes macht ja Siemens mit dem Panel PC's....
> 
> gruß helmut


 

Das ist ja gerade das Problem!
Benutzt hier Siemens eine "extra" Kennung oder läuft die Runtime grundsätzlich auf jedem x-beliebigen Panel-PC mit XP-embedded.

Hintergrund ist, das ich eine Alternative zu den Siemens-Panels suche.

Ich finde die Preise für die Siemens-Panels für zu hoch.
Mit bezahlbaren 6" kann man nichts gescheites anfangen.

Als Minimum stelle Ich mir 10-12" vor, auch für kleinere Projekte.
Wenn ich es geschickt anlege könnten teilweise 128Powertags reichen.

Von WinCC flex möchte ich trotz aller Problemchen nicht weg, da ich die Integration in den Simatic Manager und das automatische Nachziehen von
Variablen bei symbolischer Programmierung nicht missen möchte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2009)

...ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber das sollte doch funktionieren, du kannst bei flexible die Siemens eigenen Geräte anwählen oder PC's....

...Ein Problemm könnte es doch erst geben wenn du eine WinAC RTX laufen lassen möchtest, die brauchen einen Echtzeitkern...

ansonten würde ich das doch versuchen....!

gruß helmut


----------



## Sarek (11 Februar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber das sollte doch funktionieren, du kannst bei flexible die Siemens eigenen Geräte anwählen oder PC's....
> 
> ...Ein Problemm könnte es doch erst geben wenn du eine WinAC RTX laufen lassen möchtest, die brauchen einen Echtzeitkern...
> 
> ...


 
Die PCs haben aber normalerweise XP Prof und nicht XP embedded.
WINAC brauche ich nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2009)

...jetzt habe ich mal in den Katalog geschaut, da steht:


```
Betriebssystem:
Windows XP Professional SP2/SP3 32Bit
Windows XP Embedded *
Windows Vista Business (32Bit)
Windows Vista Ultimate (32Bit)
 
*Nur auf die dafür freigegebenen Plattformen (z.B. Panel PC477),
Information erhalten Sie über ihren Siemens-Ansprechpartner
```
 
So wie ich das sehe läuft das so ziemlich auf jedem neueren PC,
es kommt also darauf an ob dein ausgewähltes embedded system
irgendwelche einschränkungen hat, flexible scheint da sehr flexibel
zu sein....


----------



## Sarek (11 Februar 2009)

```
Betriebssystem:
Windows XP Embedded *
 
*Nur auf die dafür freigegebenen Plattformen (z.B. Panel PC477)
```
 
Das ist jetzt die Frage!

Läufts auf XP embedded auch ohne "Freigabe" von Siemens.
d.h. wird von Siemens eine Art geheime Authorisierung auf dem Panel PC477 hinterlegt oder ist es einfach nur ne Freigabe die Siemens grundsätzlich nicht für Fremdsysteme vergeben will bzw. kann.

Hat es vielleicht schon irgendwer mal ausprobiert bzw. hat jemand einen Panel PC mit XP embedded der dies ausprobieren kann.
Ich möchte keinen Panel PC kaufen wenns keine Chance gibt das er hinterher mit WinCC flex Runtime funktioniert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Februar 2009)

...da wirst du dich mal an Siemens wenden müssen, aber ich denke da es ja auf standart PC läuft, sollte es auch auf embedet Systeme laufe. Die meinen bestimmt das ihr System auch für flexible ausgelegt sein muss...


----------



## Garog (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo Sarek,

du kannst es auf jedem XP Embedded mit ensprechendem Service-Pack installieren.

Habe ich selber schon oft gemacht.

"*Nur auf die dafür freigegebenen Plattformen"
da steckt nur wieder Geld hinter


----------



## Sarek (11 Februar 2009)

Garog schrieb:


> Hallo Sarek,
> 
> du kannst es auf jedem XP Embedded mit ensprechendem Service-Pack installieren.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Garog,

welche Panels benutzt Du mit XP embedded?


----------



## Garog (12 Februar 2009)

Pc's kannst du nutzen welche du möchtest, als PanelPC setzen wir zum Großteil die ein:
Panel PC 477B, Panel PC 577B, Panel PC 677B, Panel PC 677B INOX von Siemens 
Da wir meist viel Leistung brauchen (SoftSPS-WinAC), eine Visu dabei sein soll und so Dinge wie ein OPC Server auch gut drauf läuft.
Dazu ist sie noch wunderbar kompakt und robust.
Das ist halt meistens Kundenwunsch.

Da fallen mir spontan noch Ateco und Visam ein die auch PanelPC's herstellen auf dennen Embedded läuft.


----------



## Sarek (12 Februar 2009)

Garog schrieb:


> Pc's kannst du nutzen welche du möchtest, als PanelPC setzen wir zum Großteil die ein:
> Panel PC 477B, Panel PC 577B, Panel PC 677B, Panel PC 677B INOX von Siemens
> Da wir meist viel Leistung brauchen (SoftSPS-WinAC), eine Visu dabei sein soll und so Dinge wie ein OPC Server auch gut drauf läuft.
> Dazu ist sie noch wunderbar kompakt und robust.
> ...


 
Aber ihr setzt auch nicht Siemens PCs mit WINXP embedded ein auf denen WINCC flex Runtime läuft?

Das es auf den Siemens PCs x77 läuft ist ja klar, aber die sind auch verhältnismäßig teuer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Februar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...Ein Problemm könnte es doch erst geben wenn du eine WinAC RTX laufen lassen möchtest, die brauchen einen Echtzeitkern...


Den Echtzeit-Kernel stellt doch diese RTX-Erweiterung bereit (wie auch immer). Flexible RT und WinAC RTX laufen jedenfalls auf einem Microbox-PC (420/427B) gehobener Ausstattung ganz gut.

@Sarek
Frag doch einfach mal bei den "Billiganbietern" nach, ob deren PCs für Flexible frei gegeben sind. Das kostet doch nix ;-) . Ob man wirklich soviel sparen kann? Mirobox-PCs mit Speicherkarte als Laufwerk kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Allerdings war damals die Installation und die Einstellung aller Parameter anfangs ein Wirrwarr, bis alles optimal lief. Mittlerweile gibt es wohl schon fertig konfigurierte Geräte mit den genannten Programmen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Garog (13 Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem RTX wird natürlich nicht auf einem anderen Panel laufen. Aber es gibt ja auch WinAC ohne RTX 

Wir haben auch schon andere PanelPC mit Flexible 2005/2007 eingesetzt. 2008 noch nicht auf anderen Systemen aber ich denke das sollte kein unterschied machen.
Bei einigen Fremdpanels mussten wir nur Net installieren damit wir die PG/PC Option auf eine Netzwerkkarte einstellen konnten.

Aber du kannst eigentlich Grundsätzlich davon ausgehen das auf einem System ab Windows XP Embedded /SP2 alle Flex Versionen installationsfähig und lauffähig sind.

@Microbox @ Onkel Dagobert
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, ich bin total hin und weg was diese kleinen Wunderteile angeht. Am Anfang war es wirklich ein wenig fummelig mit dem Installieren, erst recht wenn man eine 2GB Karte hat und da Felx mit drauf sollte war das grausam. Inzwischen bekommt man die Microboxen schon mit komplett installiertet Software WinAC RTX, Flexible und Net. Microbox 427B RTX/HMI Siemens Mall Link


----------



## JesperMP (16 Februar 2009)

Garog schrieb:


> Also das mit dem RTX wird natürlich nicht auf einem anderen Panel laufen.


Warum nicht ?
WinAC MP funzt nur auf MP277 oder MP377. Aber Win AC RTX sollte in prinzip auf jeden Win XP Pro PC funktionieren, auch panel PCs.



Garog schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch WinAC ohne RTX


Heute gibt es für PC's nur der version mit RTX.

Diese entwicklung interessiert mich auch sehr.
Der S7-mEC sieht gut aus. Ich stelle mich vor das in den zukunft wird alle Programme auf einen HW-platform installiert, und es steht alles zu verfügung über ein Web-server. So weit sind wir noch nicht, aber der entwicklung geht in diese Richtung.


----------



## Garog (16 Februar 2009)

@ JesperMP

Das nun die RTX Erweiterung überall läuft und es das nur noch mit gibt ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen. aber danke für die info.
das kommt davon wenn man zu 99% fertige siemenspakete einsetzt^^


----------



## stevedee78 (9 September 2009)

Hey,

ich habe hier Panel PC von Fa. Stahl (das ET-456) mit winXP emb. .
Habe WinCC flexible 2007 Runtime ( 128 ) drauf und WinCC flexible / Archives for PC License. Ein Projekt habe ich auch drauf > *.fwx. Mein Problem ist ich kriege keine Verbindung zur CP 443-1. Der Ping funzt auch Stahlpanel > CP 443-1. Simatic Net habe ich auch schon aus verzweiflung installiert. 
Achso es gibt nur eine Netzwerkverbindung.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

GRuß

stevedee78


----------



## JesperMP (9 September 2009)

Wie ist der online-verbindung in WinCC Flex eingerichtet ?
IP adressen und Rack/Slot.
Bemerk: Mit S7-400 kann der CPU Slot nummer 2 oder 3 haben. Bei S7-300 ist der Slot immer 2.

Ist S7ONLINE in PG/PC Schnittstelle auf TCP/IP eingestellt ?


----------



## stevedee78 (9 September 2009)

Hi,

Stahl Panel 192.168.1.63
CP 443-1    192.168.1.68

SPS Hardware S7/400:

Steckplatz 1,2 Netzteil
Steckplatz 3,4 CPU 417H
Steckplatz 5 CP 443-1

WinCCflex Verbindung:

Panel Ethernet 192.168.1.63 > CP 443-1 192.168.1.68 Rack0 Slot5

PG/PC Schnittstelle: alle ausprobiert PC local, ISO und TCP/IP

Gruß

stevedee78


----------



## JesperMP (9 September 2009)

Probier mit:

Panel Ethernet 192.168.1.63 > CP 443-1 192.168.1.68 Rack0 Slot*3*

PG/PC Schnittstelle: *TCP/IP*


----------



## stevedee78 (9 September 2009)

Kann ich erst morgen testen, habe erstmal Feierabend gemacht.


> Panel Ethernet 192.168.1.63 > CP 443-1 192.168.1.68 Rack0 Slot*3*



Cpu steckt doch da drauf. Ahhh ich glaube zu verstehen, der Slot steht für die CPU die mit der 192.168.1.68 nach draussen Telefoniert.

Oder?

gruß

stevedee78


----------



## JesperMP (9 September 2009)

stevedee78 schrieb:


> Ahhh ich glaube zu verstehen, der Slot steht für die CPU die mit der 192.168.1.68 nach draussen Telefoniert.
> Oder?


Korrektomundo amigo.


----------



## stevedee78 (9 September 2009)

Thx a lot

Werde es morgen früh ausprobieren und berichten.
Bis denne.


----------



## stevedee78 (10 September 2009)

@JesperMP

Steinstark es Funktioniert ich werde bekloppt. Ich probiere jetzt mal ohne den Simatic Net, wegen der Lizenz, die Sache zu starten.

Gruß

stevedee78


----------



## stevedee78 (10 September 2009)

So Leutz,

läuft alles ohne Simatic Net 2006 (Komponenten Konfi.). Habe jetzt nur eine WinCC Flex. RT installiert.

Gruß

stevedee78


----------

